# Back to square one...



## Nigel-YZ1 (15 Oct 2017)

Sat here now. Can't go out and fly and it's doing my head in.

A few years ago I wrecked both cruciates and went through a year of pain. The first diagnosis was to 'go home and put your feet up' for 3 months. Getting back to near my previous level took four more years, and I've been enjoying things since. The only proviso was a warning that patellar bursitis would probably be my new regular guest.

I never expected to do rides to Holmfirth or to do the 30 mile circular round Barnsley, Wombwell, Cortonwood & Elsecar. It's been ace.

Four weeks ago the familiar sting came back. I can't ride now. Knees sting all the time, mainly below the knee. I can see that my tracking is off.
The last relapse took 3 months to clear.

So I'm doing angled stepdowns, quad, calf and hamstring stretches, keeping off the bike and trying to ignore the burning 24 hours a day.
I can't take anti-inflammatories so am having plenty of tomatoes and other fruits and drinking a lot (not that type!).

The hardest part is the psychology. I'm 49, with a history of depression and dreading 50 as if it's end of life, and dreading the day I can't ride again.

I don't think I'm really after answers as I've been through this twice before. I think I'm just sharing the grief and getting it off my chest.

I'm hoping this will clear as before as winter riding up here is stunning! I can't give up.


----------



## DCLane (15 Oct 2017)

I know how you feel - currently in recovery from an operation and hope to be back riding, if for a couple of miles, by the end of November.

My personal target's to be able to ride to Holmfirth by Christmas, which is currently unlikely.


----------



## Dayvo (15 Oct 2017)

Sorry to hear of your woes, N YZ1. 

You may find that walking in a swimming pool (with water at waist/chest height - lower weight burden) will be of some benefit/comfort.

Age is an attitude, not a number, so don't fret about being 50. 

Apart from that. good luck.


----------



## Mrs M (15 Oct 2017)

Nigel-YZ1 said:


> Sat here now. Can't go out and fly and it's doing my head in.
> 
> A few years ago I wrecked both cruciates and went through a year of pain. The first diagnosis was to 'go home and put your feet up' for 3 months. Getting back to near my previous level took four more years, and I've been enjoying things since. The only proviso was a warning that patellar bursitis would probably be my new regular guest.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear that.
At lest you’re doing all you can to get better as you’ve been there before 
Hope you can get back on the bike soon 
GWS 
Best wishes xx
P.S. Don’t fear 50, it’s the new 30!


----------



## youngoldbloke (15 Oct 2017)

Hope it clears up soon - there's nothing like a good ride on a sunny frosty winter morning - know how you feel. Hip replacement 15 months ago, longer recovery than expected, was just getting back on the bike, developed severe pain in calf muscles, both legs, on exertion. Now after less than 100 yards walking, less than a mile on the bike, and much less if not on the level. Investigation continues - orthopaedic consultant convinced due to spinal stenosis (as on MRI), but also possible PVD - vascular tests ongoing. Had spinal block (L4 right) last week, some effect, but sadly no miracle cure. Had a modest target of 3000 miles this year, but I'm lucky if I can cycle more than 5 miles at a time now, and unless dead flat and slow most of that will be very painful. Club rides are out for now. Even a one mile walk is an achievement too. I had hoped that the hip replacement would have sorted me, but then these other issues developed. Everything takes so long - referrals up to 12 weeks at a time, so 6 months soon goes by without much happening - I've lost a lot of fitness, and at 70, I worry it will be hard to get back to where I was a couple of years ago.


----------



## presta (15 Oct 2017)

I'm in much the same position, it's 6 years since I was last able to tour on the bike and no hope that I ever will. I've grown so weak through lack of exercise that I've now developed tennis elbow in both arms as well.


----------



## smokeysmoo (15 Oct 2017)

I have no experience of these matters, (apart from our dogs ongoing CL woes), but I do echo the words of @Dayvo about age not being a number, I just hope I remember the same when I get there.

Anyhoo I can offer a hug if that helps


----------



## Nigel-YZ1 (15 Oct 2017)

Thanks for the kind words everyone 
I'm just gonna keep plodding in and try and be optimistic.
My better half suggests seeing a GP which I'll probably do just to get an opinion. These docs are supposed to be way better than the ones in my old town.


----------



## vickster (15 Oct 2017)

Did you have surgery on your knees?
Perhaps see a physio, you might find hands on therapies, massage, therapeutic ultrasound, acupuncture as well as ice and rest help (can you use a topical anti inflammatory gel, might be helpful?). A few sessions with a cycling and knee focused private sportsphysio might be helpful

Sounds like patellofemoral syndrome
http://www.kneeguru.co.uk/KNEEnotes/primers/patella/patellofemoral-syndrome-pfs


----------



## Nigel-YZ1 (15 Oct 2017)

vickster said:


> Did you have surgery on your knees?
> Perhaps see a physio, you might find hands on therapies, massage, therapeutic ultrasound, acupuncture as well as ice and rest help (can you use a topical anti inflammatory gel, might be helpful?). A few sessions with a cycling and knee focused private sportsphysio might be helpful
> 
> Sounds like patellofemoral syndrome
> http://www.kneeguru.co.uk/KNEEnotes/primers/patella/patellofemoral-syndrome-pfs



I never had a proper initial diagnosis. The GP just kept shoving me back out the door for another 3 weeks telling me to put my feet up. He couldn't care less.
After 3 months another GP saw me and immediately referred me for physio.
By then the cruciates were healing, but not being able to bend my knees for those months wasted everything, especially the obliques to nothing.

Judgement then was that the wasting put all the force on the bursas below the knee, and stuffed my tracking.

So I suppose PFS fits the bill, and this may be a relapse.


----------



## vickster (16 Oct 2017)

Ah so not fully torn ACLs which don't heal

Hope the knees settle quickly


----------



## vickster (16 Oct 2017)

Get your vitamin D levels checked by the GP. Deficiency plays a major role in musculoskeletal issues and in the UK almost all are deficient. I ahould have started taking it years ago I suspect


----------



## Duffy (17 Oct 2017)

I had a similar dynamic after being diagnosed with 2 heart conditions (ironically diagnosed shortly after one of my most memorable rides ever in the pouring rain whilst working at the 2012 Olympics)

Went from that to 'Go straight to hospital' after what was meant to be a routine once over at the GP's. 

These things can be crushing but you need to retain a sense of perspective, a lot of people have a lot worse than us, I'm now cycling very regularly again and doing 40-50 mile loops weekly along with my 14 mile commuting loop albeit my HR monitor gives me some funny numbers nowadays. 

Persevere, do what needs to be done, you'll get better and be back. The lesson for you methinks (physically) is to work out what's triggering this and what you can (sensibly) do to avoid it happening again. 

I've also crossed the hill into the 50's and can confirm that life still exists (in fact I'm having more fun now than I did when I was younger) so dry your eyes and get on with it!!!


----------



## Nigel-YZ1 (17 Oct 2017)

Duffy said:


> I had a similar dynamic after being diagnosed with 2 heart conditions (ironically diagnosed shortly after one of my most memorable rides ever in the pouring rain whilst working at the 2012 Olympics)
> 
> Went from that to 'Go straight to hospital' after what was meant to be a routine once over at the GP's.
> 
> ...



Thanks for that 

I have to remember that I've had this and worse and then got back to riding bigger routes than I ever have.
There's a sports physio in Penistone which I think I should visit. GPs have enough to do and all they can do is a referral.


----------



## Duffy (17 Oct 2017)

Good shout methinks

It'll work out!


----------



## mjr (31 Oct 2017)

Nigel-YZ1 said:


> I have to remember that I've had this and worse and then got back to riding bigger routes than I ever have.
> There's a sports physio in Penistone which I think I should visit. GPs have enough to do and all they can do is a referral.


I'd still go see the GP, just to check they don't offer anything else. It sounds a bit like your old GP deserved a shoeing or at least a complaint to the local NHS.

You've come back before and you'll do it again - you'll get it rolling again


----------



## antnee (31 Oct 2017)

I had something very similar last year after doing regular mid to longish rides most weekends regularly doing between 50-100 mile runs when at the beginning of the autumn suddenly the right knee seized up So on the advice of the GP payed for some physio Which involved quad and ham string stretches plus a few more which after about ten weeks started to pay off. But just as I was getting back into cycling just doing short runs no more than 15-30 miles I broke my heel bone so all this summer have been unable to get on the bike let alone do any other jobs at home But hope fully that I can perhaps start doing a little bit of riding now as am aiming to go out twice a week plus doing the stretches!
It takes an awful lot of effort to get back to your form fitness I am finding that out as hills that I could get up quite easiely I am finding a real effort 
As to worrying about being fifty think nothing of it as I am some 20 years your senior and still have some go perhaps more now as not bogged down having to go to work You will get there just take it slowly and perhaps don't aim quite so high till you know you can achieve your goal Al the best


----------



## Nigel-YZ1 (31 Oct 2017)

mjr said:


> I'd still go see the GP, just to check they don't offer anything else. It sounds a bit like your old GP deserved a shoeing or at least a complaint to the local NHS.
> 
> You've come back before and you'll do it again - you'll get it rolling again





antnee said:


> I had something very similar last year after doing regular mid to longish rides most weekends regularly doing between 50-100 mile runs when at the beginning of the autumn suddenly the right knee seized up So on the advice of the GP payed for some physio Which involved quad and ham string stretches plus a few more which after about ten weeks started to pay off. But just as I was getting back into cycling just doing short runs no more than 15-30 miles I broke my heel bone so all this summer have been unable to get on the bike let alone do any other jobs at home But hope fully that I can perhaps start doing a little bit of riding now as am aiming to go out twice a week plus doing the stretches!
> It takes an awful lot of effort to get back to your form fitness I am finding that out as hills that I could get up quite easiely I am finding a real effort
> As to worrying about being fifty think nothing of it as I am some 20 years your senior and still have some go perhaps more now as not bogged down having to go to work You will get there just take it slowly and perhaps don't aim quite so high till you know you can achieve your goal Al the best



Thanks for the positive replies 
I'm in touch with a physio, may be arranging a visit next week.


----------



## Nigel-YZ1 (4 Nov 2017)

I've booked the physio for Tuesday. Not cycling is boring!


----------



## antnee (5 Nov 2017)

Look forward to hearing about your exercises as perhaps they might work for me too!!


----------



## Nigel-YZ1 (16 Nov 2017)

Just a quick return and hopefully close of the thread: It seems I've been told bulldust all these years and my knees and cartilage are fine. My problem is the fat pad beneath my knees that's a bit cheesed off by my riding 30 miles then doing bugger all for a couple of weeks, then riding distance again. Tracking is a bit off too.
So it's icing and some low impact exercises for a while, then I'm going back for more advice. I'm even ok for short rides.


----------



## Duffy (16 Nov 2017)

Great stuff


----------



## antnee (16 Nov 2017)

This is god news for you, will you out this weekend then?


----------



## 12boy (18 Nov 2017)

Fractured my pelvis in 3 places 7 weeks ago and due to excellent physical therapists have made solid progress. Ride an exercise bike for 30 minutes at a time, do squats, leg extensions, pelvic lifts etc. Without their equipment and guidance I would not have been able to do this, as my tendency is to overdo and I would surely have crippled myself doing too much the wrong way. Lots of knee injuries in fellow patients and they are getting better just like me, but with different exercises. In a month I will be riding a real bike again although perhaps not on ice this winter. My therapists know their subject and I could not do it without them.


----------



## youngoldbloke (27 Jan 2018)

Update on earlier post - tests on the legs all done now - utrasound, CT scans. Serious vascular disease. Numerous narrowings in the arteries, some severe, particularly both femoral arteries in the groin. Bypasses or 'cleaning out and patching' required, with attendant risks, before stenting of other arteries. Consultant emphasised 5% possible loss of limb/s if things go wrong. Trying to scare me maybe? - as at the moment my condition isn't life threatening, as I'm still fairly fit, not diabetic and trying to exercise, walk, cycle as much as I can. It's just becoming more and more limiting. Quality of life has changed so much over the past two years though - I don't know what to decide ........


----------

